# [Xorg] Clavier non fonctionnel (résolu)

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

Installation toute fraiche et je rencontre déjà mes premiers problèmes  :Very Happy:  (qui a dit que j'étais rouillé !!! ).

La machine est un portable Acer Aspire One. En console le clavier fonctionne parfaitement.

Mon make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Le xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
>         Option "DontZap" "yes"
> 
>         Option "DontVTSwitch" "yes"
> ...

 

Mon Xorg.log (réduit  :Very Happy:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
> ...

 

Si quelqu'un à une idée parce que là je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi il ne veut pas du clavier  :Very Happy:  .

Merci d'avance.

----------

## SnowBear

Résolu en démarrant hald... (et accessoirement en simplifiant mon xorg.conf).

----------

## engil

Tu as compilé ton système avec le Use "hal", tu ne devrais pas avoir besoin de section INPUT dans xorg.conf, voir pas de xorg.conf du tout.

Edit : arf, grilled  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

J'ai un acer aspire one... et un xorg.conf absent.

----------

## SnowBear

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un acer aspire one... et un xorg.conf absent.

 

ça risque se finir comme ça aussi  :Wink:  .

----------

## d2_racing

Présentement c'est le cas, mais avec Xorg-Server 1.8, on va devoir créer des règles udev pour configurer nos trucs il parraît.

----------

## xaviermiller

On ne pourrait pas avoir un jour un système de configuration STABLE ?

Genre : un xorg.conf ?

----------

## d2_racing

Apparement non  :Razz: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815885-highlight-.html

----------

